# Is a table saw really needed?



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

so before you instantly reply with a firm yes here is my situation. i have a mid range cabinet saw that takes up a lot of space. I also have the festool ts75eq along with a nice router as well as a decent miter saw. is there anything that i cant do with those tools that i could with a table saw. i know it is much faster with a table saw but im not a production shop so speed isnt really needed. will all that being said is a table saw really needed for basic woodworking projects when i have other tools that are capable of doing the same thing?


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

no you dont absolutely need one, you can cut dadoes and rabbets with the router (maybe put it in a table though) and a track saw seems the best way for breaking down panels, however mid sized cuts are easier on a table saw, such as cutting a 20 inch panel in half, to big for the mitre saw to small to easily use the track saw(but not impossible) also small cuts, imagine trying to cut a piece from 3 inch to 5/8 over say 6 ft too much material wasted on router, and can you even affix you track saw to to something that thin.

I vote keep the saw, maybe sell it and get something cheaper.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

That's kind of up to you, isn't it? I wouldn't want to get rid of my old craftsman contractor saw, but I could do most things without it.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Funny Cuz I immediately said, "YES! Unless of course you have a Festool tracksaw…" There are things you can't do on a festool that you can on a tablesaw i.g., cutting thin strips using box joint jigs, tenoning jig, specialized sleds, and maybe some others, but most can be worked around.

So, my final advice is that you need to look at what you are building and what you want to build later on. You have to weigh the need against the space hog that a T-saw is. Also, try not using it for a while and see if you can live with the work arounds. However, that said, I have a feeling you have already answered that question by virtue of posting this.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No.

A small vintage tilt top table saw can be an
accurate tool for joinery cuts though. Delta
made a good one. It has a small footprint.

Tool selection depends on the work you want
to do. For making furniture a band saw and
a planer are the big time savers. If making
casework with sheet goods the most used
machines are different.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You will find out as you build things you want to build!
However, many wood workers take into account the tools on hand when they consider a project. I would not consider a project that required me to buy one or more stationary power tools because of the cost and the learning curve required how to use it to its full capability.

For example, I would not try a highly detailed marquetry project because I don't have the skills and I don't have the tools. Or, I would not attack a intarsia project for the same reason.

On the other hand a kitchen cabinet, a picture frame, a dining room table are all projects I would consider because I have the tools, and hopefully of the skills, to tackle these.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

so my next question ould have to be is anyone looking to buy a well taken care of table saw?


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, but… (there's always a but, right?)

I tried going thus route myself after getting rid of my portable contractor saw, with a ts55 and MFT. While it is true that for the most part, nearly everything that can be accomplished with the table saw can be replicated with a track saw and router, I found that the sacrifice in efficiency was pretty steep. I'm just a hobbyist and my time in the shop is limited enough as it is, so I like to make the most of it.

Nearly all the time, I found that the track saw setup required more setup than with the table saw. The worst operation imo was repeated parallel rip cuts. I found a workable solution by making a jig with an Incra positioner, but as I've mentioned, it was slow, and the results were only okay. One thing I really didn't like was that if the board was than the width of the rail, there was a chance the rail would flex and you'd get a sub par cut. You could get around this by shimming up the gaps with scrap, but again, it was just more work.

Having said all that, I really love my TS55 and there are several types of cuts for which its my go-to tool (namely tapered cuts, breaking down sheet goods, and edge jointing 4/4 or 5/4 stock). I also know a few people who have gone that route and love it. For me, I found the track saw to be a very good component to a table saw. Greg's advice is probably best - since you have the TS75 already, try not using your table saw for a while and see how you like it. Best thing is you'll have your answer and not someone elses.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Forgot to add one thing. The only thing I can think of that you can do with a table saw that you can't so in some way shape or form with a track saw + router is a cove cut. How big of a deal that is depends on what you like to make. I've only done it once myself.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Can you put a dado blade on it, or even a moulding head?

methinks the answer is keep the ts , even if speed is not essential, you will find shortcomings in a rail guided saw.

Eric in cowtown


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Needed? No. However, I would argue that many types of cuts are made most efficiently on a table saw. That said, not everyone has the space for one, and there are always alternate methods for every type of cut a TS can perform.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

No, but it's a versatile tool. I have a 1944 Unisaw that I bought off craigslist for $300.

Your alternatives to a table saw are:
1) Hand tools. Quality panel saws like Lie Nielsen, Wenzloff & Son and Old Disstons (I have one from vintagesaws.com) can be more expensive than a table saw.
2) Bandsaw. The cut is much rougher than a table saw and needs to be cleaned up with a hand plane (which is often the case for the table saw cuts anyway).
3) Tracksaw. Can do a majority of the cuts a table saw can but requires more setup.

The wood whisper has an episode on replacing a tablesaw with a bandsaw. There's been talk about legislature banning table saw or at least table saws without safety cartridges (sawstop).

i'd also like to do away with my tablesaw as it takes a huge portion of my basement shop, but it just doesn't seem possible. I know people like Jim Tolpin from The Port Townsend school of woodworking has done away with his power tools except his bandsaw.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

No, a table saw isn't really needed.

I don't have a table saw, but I did recently get a Craftsman 14" bandsaw. Take a look through my projects (and those of others who don't have a ts) and decide for yourself if you really need a table saw. In particular, check out the saw horse panel saw and circular saw crosscut jig/table I use in their stead. I'm glad I didn't blow the budget or the limited space I have for a workshop on a TS; others might feel differently.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

No, but then again, do you really need half of the tools you own? That's kind of a personal decision based on:
a. What kind of work you do
b. Storage space
c. Budget
d. what your priorities sre
For me personally and the work I do, and my budget etc, the answer is a resounding YES. I NEED a table saw.
Do we really need $55,000 pickups? $500 watches? $500,000 mini McMansions? Expensive vacations or an Ivy League education? No but some people choose to have those things because it fits their personal priorities.
I really don't want to come off sounding like a jerk, but if you have to ask, then no, you don't need a table saw.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I am currently in your situation with the same tools. I have no issues using the table saw as a bench, and my Festools for everything else. Go figure, that I still get a big buck for my work.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't really need a car, I could walk everywhere, but it's much quicker and convenient to drive, most of the time. There is so much that a tablesaw does so well, it's hard to imagine working without one. Many will argue a good tablesaw is the cornerstone of any workshop for the reasons mentioned above. It's all about not only capability, but speed as well.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Easy question to answer. Cover it up for 6 months and refuse to use it. At the end decide if you missed it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I find that a TS isn't necessary. but it makes cutting identical parts much easier than with a track saw (measure/place guide, verify, cut, repeat - vs - set fence, cut, cut, cut) whether you rip or cross cut.

a TS also has (generally speaking) a greater depth of cut as compared to a circular saw (track or not). of course you could say that a bandsaw has an even greater depth of cut, but you didn't list that you have one, so I am just comparing those 2 saws you listed.

depending on the type of work you do - this may or may not be of much value to you though. I personally keep mine for convenience - not for necessity.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

Funny how life is and I cant argue the speed at which a table saw can produce a part of a project but you missed a fundamental parts of the question. One of which is "space" (not everyone has it ) and two, he's not in a hurry which came down to "Do I really need a table saew" and the answer is plain and simple "No, you dont"


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Table saw is not required, but certain things become very hard/inaccurate/time consuming without it. If you really want the space, sell the cabinet saw and buy a bench top saw.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm about to put this on "unwatch"

Festool sells jigs, like the track, and add the parallel jig, and you get faster repeat cuts then a TS, for the simple reason that you can stack sheets together, short pieces can be fast and accurately on a miter saw. Maybe having much experience in the world of woodworking for a living, can change a persons perspective.

Whatever the poster decides I wish him the very best.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a tiny 1 car garage shop, and like you space is at a premium. I do have a track saw, routers, etc., but still I keep my Unisaw. I turn it against the wall and it serves as a work bench until I need it. It is on a mobile base so I can turn it out into the bay when I need it.

I would keep the table saw.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Let's say you're making 2" wide rails and stiles for panel construction. Can you do the ripping with a track saw?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This reminds me of a young guy who argued that pick up trucks are unnecessary because you can rent a U-Haul or borrow someone's truck when you need one. Well yeah I guess you can do those things but I own a truck so I don't have to do those things. If you don't feel you need a TS then maybe you don't but I suspect the day will come when you regret selling it. Track saws are awesome but they are not table saws.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Why don't you try to build whatever you build without the table saw for a while and see how it goes. Only you can answer that question. You will have a myriad of answer (yes and no) by just asking do I need a table saw.
It all depends on what you do, how often you need it in your projects … and how much you are willing to find alternative.
In short no you do not need a table saw if you want to exclusively use hand tools and portable tools. On the other side a table saw is very practical.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

As I stated before, it all depends on what type of projects.

For example, my uncle in Germany did not own a single power tool as his passion was handmade birdhouses and he really didn't have the space for a table saw or drill press but he must have built hundreds of bird houses before he passed away last year. When he visited here he saw the types of projects I built and although he appreciated the tools required he had no interest in expanding his tools.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

Check my NAME….

*Yes!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY* I wish my shop was bigger so I could have 3 or 4. I'd have one for Ripping One for Crosscuts One for Dado's and one for Miters. Would save SOOOOOO much time on setups.

I'm a NEEDY kinda Guy!!!


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

learning to use what you have, is a key ingredient in being a successful lumberjock !!!

many people find all kinds of reasons why they cant do something, and they let that get in the way of what they can do.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

I knew this was a very opinion based topic when posting and after reading all the posts im still leaning towards getting rid of the saw. like kryptic stated there are various jigs you can buy (like MFT) that will make the saw very efficient. yes there will be some cuts i cant make but that just means i use my phone a friend life line.

this guy built a whole set of kitchen cabinets using only the tracksaw


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

also Taybulsawz i may have a good deal one a second ts for you =)


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

No. I sold my first commissioned piece in 1971, but didn't own a real table saw until 1999. That being said, it opened up so many doors for me that used to take a long, long time, and often I would cut corners or possibly just not build the piece with things being so difficult without the table saw. I'll never own a shop again without one, Lord willing!
Your call!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

No, Emphatically 10 times NO!

The only reason to have a table saw is to prove your worth as a man.

Doing without just means that you are so comfortable with your manhood that you don't care what anyone thinks.
Or, it could be that you are afraid, but I'm not going there. Just Sayin'

Do what you do do well son, Do what you do do well.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am firm about it, in my view I would not be without my table saw. it is used on all or most of my projects bar none.I would have to say yes you can always make it with something else but the table saw is a must have for most shops sorry if that's not pleasent to hear otherwise a genuine salute and KIndest regards Alistair


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Building cabinetry out of sheet goods with a track saw isn't very impressive since cutting sheet goods is their intended purpose.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

"Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still."

-Dale Carnegie


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A better question is " Are guitar players really necessary?" No but things are easier with one and they don't take up all that much space.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A table saw is not a requirement for a good life (maybe it should be…). I lived well for my first 40 years without one, but I'd feel lost trying to do woodworking without one. It's my favorite and most used tool…it'd leave my shop under severe protest!


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Whoops. I realized in my first post, I was answering the question of if you can live without a tablesaw. What I meant to say is, yes, you can live without it, or more to answer your question, no it's not really needed. All the caveats I mentioned still hold true though. Kryptic mentioned the parallel cut jig. I didn't have that but the guys I know that have gone the MFT+TS route and like it all do.

I see how they could speed up certain cuts (and if you can stack your sheet goods it could even be faster than a TS), but, it's kind of limited by the width of the rail plus some. On a table saw if I need to cut out a bunch of 2" strips, it's very easy. In my experience, not so much with the track saw. Doable, just a lot more setup required.

It's very much an individual decision, but for me, I love having both. Got rid of the MFT when I got my table saw (no room), however I really miss it. I'd like to one day build a new workbench that can do double duty.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

once the table saw goes im going to build a folding tracksaw workbech. its going to like the mft just without the mft price tag


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I built a hollow torsion box work bench with side and end vises that fits on my pack flat saw horses. Cheaper than a MFT and more capable IMO. I would still keep the table saw though.









Here is the uncropped image: http://s436.photobucket.com/user/knottree/media/IMG_0945.jpg.html?sort=6&o=11


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2 kidneys, but I can live with one. I'd give you my other kidney before I let you take my table saw.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Shopdog*, I'll buy you a new saw if you pass the test required to give my son a new kidney!

He will be going on dialysis later this if doesn't get a new one.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I really like the bench basswood!


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

oldnovice,

so sorry to hear that. I was just joking…no offense :-(
After 63 years of…abuse…none of my internal organs could pass a test…yet they keep working for me.
best wishes for your son.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Shopdog*, no offense taken, mine are too old too so even though I would probably be a match they won't use mine!
We knew the time was coming a long ago but that time sure passed fast.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hans, sorry to hear about your son, my mother had to do dialysis.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have wandered down the hand tool journey and finding myself needing a table saw less and less to the point where it more of a storage table now. I took it out of my shop and I haven't missed it yet. I have a band saw for long rips and hand saws, planes, and chisels for the rest. Smaller footprint, less dust, less mess, less danger, and more fun (at least for me). Unless you work a lot with plywood or build a lot cabinets and things, I think the table saw becomes superfluous. Just my 2 cents. There may be a time when the jointer and planer might go, but those really do speed up jobs for me, although I could live without them if I had to and I like the idea that I could if need be, but they handle some of the donkey work before getting to the fun hand tool stuff, joinery!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rick*, thanks for your remarks, hopefully he will be able to get by with one or two treatments a week.
My neighbors wife had to go almost every day.

Sort of puts things in a different perspective though!


----------



## Forestonwoodworker (Jan 6, 2013)

Good evening,

I am new to using this site, but not knew to wood working. I have been woodworking for around 35 + years and now dating my self some what but wanted to had my take on your discussion. I personally think a Table Saw is the center and Heart of any shop. When I got to where I wanted to start creating projects with any size and accuracy I started saving for a table saw. I started with a home made one with babitt bearings and all wood construction for the table and fence less the hardware holding it all together. I soon discovered I really wanted a better saw though this one proved great. Yes I did a lot prior with out but as I said as I progressed the need and want deepened. I vote totally yes to having a table saw. Consider getting a small bench model or a Shop smith then you can do many more projects and have at your access several tools in one.
I run a specialty shop and do anything from soup to nuts and love having versatility. 
Honestly I have 2 cabinet saws and the shop smith as well as a chop saw. I would not be with out any of them.
Yes space is sacred.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of ways to do any task -
it is really about what YOU do with the tablesaw that matters.

If someone is into bandsaw boxes - a tablesaw is useless.

If you are a one man cabine shop - it would just be impossible to be PRODUCTIVE without a tablesaw - though you can do the operations with the track saw, and routers.

If you had a different spot, I would put the saw into storage for a month or so, and just have an assembly table/bench in its place, and see if for the work you like to do… do you "miss" the saw or is it really no big deal having it gone?

If the latter - put a pic on craigs list and away you go!


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't read thru all the thread but I would never be with out my tablesaw, it is my workhorse.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

well here it is guys its officially on the market 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/4279139633.html


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I watched the fella setting up his festool guide so he could cut gables.

In the time it took him to walk from one end to the other, to set his guide, the whole sheet could have been cut on a TS. Not worried about time, what about accuracy? a mm off in measurement means he's now got a tapered gable, which might not be discovered til later, and if he's cut a whole kitchen of gables with an off angle cut, well, he's gotta recut the whole damn lot. Risk benifet doesn't seem to be an issue, and while there seems to be a lot of time to spend , time is one item you cannot get back. Myself I would like to cut the parts bang on at first and spend my time with the finesse, but that's just me.

I'll use a track on site, but not for production. Production has little room for error, setting a track introduces error possibilities on at least twice on every set up! Not too prudent from the risk management point of view

I still haven't seen a single response in this thread that disproves the need for a TS. And I still don't know if the Festool track saw will cut a dado!!! or for that matter run a moulding head

On some other site I saw a fella devote 32 sq ft of shop space to building a support for his festool saw, and still had his table saw. Personally, I would rather devote that much shop real-estate to other tools (and I do have a problem in that regard)

I just cannot find grok the need to toss the TS in favour of the festool, but to each his own I guess!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Best of luck Nick, hope it works out the way you expect.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is the identical saw to this post from Minneapolis Minnesota for *$450*!


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Someone drank too much green Kool Aid.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*basswood*, I don't understand you last post, #55!


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

The Green Kool Aid is a reference to those so enamored with Festool that they will go to great lengths to do about everything with a track saw and MFT. Just because you CAN, doesn't mean you SHOULD.

I think track saws are fantastic, but so are table saws.

It was a relief that Festool came out with the Kapex so we didn't have to watch Festoolians miter trim on a MFT with a track saw.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just saw this thread on another site-conclusion is that you can't consistently rip thin pieces with the track saw: http://www.woodworkingcafe.com/forum/showthread.php?390-Cutting-Narrow-Pieces-with-the-Festool-Plunge-Saw


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

.


----------



## loddie (Jan 9, 2014)

No, but you might find one useful if you have the space and budget. I also found a Unisaw on Craigslist for $300.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

i just sold the saw for $650


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats on the sale. Enjoy the green life =)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

If you had a piece that was 72" long and 1 1/4" wide and you needed to trim it down to 1 1/16"? Just playing devils advocate.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I milled this stepped casing on my table saw. I turned the board on edge. Each pass the blade was lowered 3/4" and the fence moved over 1/8".

Try this with a track saw. A router could possibly do it, but not nearly as well or as fast.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

It is too late to be of help for the original poster, were he of the persuadable persuasion… but here is another classic example of something very useful for built-in furniture like window seats, etc. that go over HVAC registers. I mill them out of wood to match the built-in and mortise them in flush in toe kick boards and baseboards.

These use multiple narrow rips that are highly precise and fit into dados milled efficiently on a table saw with a sled.

I am a huge fan of track saws and routers, but these are parts are SO much more easily and precisely milled on a table saw. And some things just need to be said… or illustrated with photos:


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I know I have been going on about this… some context. As I mentioned before:

-I love track saws, routers, MFT's and related paraphernalia.

-I also have a very small one car garage shop.

-Additionally I am a professional carpenter and portability is among the most important attributes I look for in tools.

With the emphasis I put on those things, you would think that of all people, I would be the poster-child for a "table saw-free" work gestalt.

Yet, I would never want to be without a table saw.

This one project makes the point so well, and makes it twice, I had to include it.

I did reproductions of original built up cove and raised panel jambs for an addition on a house. The cove was for one room and no millwork shop offered this elliptical cove, having molder knives ground for a small custom millwork order was cost prohibitive.

I milled this cove on my table saw. I also milled the raised panels on the table saw to match the original panels throughout the home. The panel shoulders were not the typical cove or ogee patterns I have router/shaper bits for, but were a simple bevel, so the table saw was the best choice for making the panels too.

The cove in the foreground is the new stuff milled to match the original behind the opening.

The table saw is not just a tool for ripping stock. It excels at so many tasks, you could never name them all


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

the table saw has left the building =/ 
sad to see it go but it was what had to be done with me going off to school. thanks for all the feedback guys


----------



## Dave99 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just love my vintage 1975 Craftsman table saw. Yes, it does require space, but I roll it into the driveway and do my thing. I could do projects without one, but I feel that I have more stability on a cast iron table and i enjoy taking care of it. Just good dusty fun!


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

I am confused. You say that you have a cabinet saw, but want to know if you need a tablesaw?


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is yet another task that the table saw excels at, even if it is not absolutely necessary…

...stock removal in preparation for other operations:

When making millwork with a router, I remove as much stock as possible before even picking up the router. Here I cut a bevel close to the profile on the table saw first. This bevel is cut on a narrow rip (also made on the TS) and I would not want to try this with a track saw.

After this stock removal, routing goes faster and the results are much cleaner. The router bits also stay sharp much longer. The stock removal step takes no extra time when you factor in the savings of time later.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have come firmly to the conclusion that the only things neccessary to make wonderful things of great beauty from wood or whatever, are skill ,drive and wood for woodworking. Many people over many years have made some very wonderful and beautiful things with nothing more than some home made tools fron all sorts of things I saw a guy make a wonderful drawknife which he made from truck leaf springs he also made most of his tools from the same source and other inspired bits and bobs , some of them we would never think of.
Look at the sailors who made lovely model ships from old bones and a tableknife sharpened on a bit of stone.To answer your question more directly I would put my table saw right at the top of my list of tools but then I am partially handicapped, and partially lazy, and don't do what a machine can do for me.
LOL .Only you can really decide what is best for your own woodworking is like D.N A. and it's as much your skill as your and only really your individual brain can acomplish. No one else can think exactly like you and therefore no one else can make any works of art that you have designed and made from your own intuition Have some very wonderful times with your wood as I do it has virually become my life outside of the home and obviously my loved ones. Alistair


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

This has been an interesting blog.

We are downsizing in the pretty near future and I have a pretty fully equipped shop. We do not know if I will be able to bring all of my tools with us. Hopefully so but maybe not.

I have seen on various videos where people make pretty neat stuff with out a table saw using Festool or Festool like stuff. I have some of the Festools and could sell my table saw and other tools for plenty enough to buy more tools that take up much less space. Ron Paulk has some great videos demonstrating what sort of work you can do with limited and smaller equipment.

I hope more of you will continue this blog.

Domer


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

If you cut a lot of dados, keep the tablesaw. Even though you're not a production shop convenience means a lot too. Plus I totally agree with basswood


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Is the table saw on a mobile base?
I have to move half my shop into the driveway to work sometimes, so most of the smaller stuff is on mobile bases.
I built a lot of stuff 30 years ago with just a skil saw and an electric drill. But it took longer and was more difficult than with the tools I've collected since then.
Just a thought.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

if space is really a big concern I would say downgrading to a smaller saw like an older contractor saw would be better so you can stow it away when you do not need it. Then again I have tools exploding out of every storage space I own so I may not be the best source of advice.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

So yes the saw is long gone now but i have a new MFT style workbench build going on right now.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Well sharpened antique Disston hand saws, rip and cross, a good sharp hand plane, some winding sticks, and you're done.


----------



## stormn (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a band saw that is only used for long rips. I got to old to keep doing that. I have not had a noisy dusty table saw in the last 35 to 40 years. Back then I had every big industrial grade wood working tool you could want. I do not miss the table saw and would not put a free one in my shop that is 1/2 of a barely 2 car that is small cars garage. Wife commands the other side. Have plenty of room with out all that cast iron every were. You can get very efficient with hand tools a bench hook, old cast iron hand miter box (Google Stanley 2358 or 360 as two example if you have never seen one), a couple of panel saws, fret or coping saw a saw bench etc. You can machine wood or work wood or both. I just never got the satisfaction with a table saw that comes with hand work. I know for sure you can live with out a table saw and most other power tools and build anything you want period. After all they did it for ages!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I made do without a table saw, power miter, band saw and jointer for years. As my abilities grew, I acquired more equipment. Obviously, high end saws and things made it possible to work faster and, in some instances, to do more.

In the end, personality, preferences and use determine which tools you'll have. For example, while others bought ski or golf equipment, I bought tools and equipment. I sold much of what I made and, as commonly happens, people began asking me to take on tasks others wouldn't or couldn't do. In time, I expanded both my equipment and the types of projects I'd take on. At retirement, I was not your average handyman with a yellow, battery operated circular saw and drill. I was able to and did work projects that ranged from the mundane to the elaborate. [That, of course, is why I'm on this site, there are no average people, so I can find all kinds of valuable information and ideas.]

Even before running a business, setting up a guide and running a circular saw or router on it took far more time than I wanted to spend when I could just flip a lever, move a fence and lock it down again to make a cut. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again. Of course, as the business grew, time became money.

Now that I'm retired, I have one helluva play area. Mama gets her new kitchen and dine with high end drawers, instead of shelves. She gets display cases, a new bath down stairs, and so on.

Because of my tool addiction, I'm able to grab sink cutouts [tossed by the many granite places having to deal with disposing of such] and cut them into round and other shaped tops for plant stands and things. I, then, polish them (just using a good variable speed angle grinder) to create high-end looking items that cost, for the most part, little more than elbow grease.

Though I can tackle monotonous projects, I have to focus on what I'm going to accomplish, or I'll go nuts having to tolerate dealing with the details. That impatience carries to digging through drawers to find a tool, when I could just look up at a wall to find the thing I need, and to setting up a guide or jig, when I can just flip a lever and move a fence.

In the end, it's your wants and needs that are important. My business grew from what you are thinking of going back to and, if that's your want, well, you pay the bills and that makes you right, in my opinion. Meanwhile, I pay my bills and my way is perfect, for me.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind, guess I should have read all the way to the end!


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

So what's the executive summary here????

Granted you all have your individual needs, but setting them aside how do you vote.

The beginner woodworker doesn't need a table saw? yes or no
The advanced woodworker doesn't need a table saw? yes or no
The professional doesn't need a table saw? yes or no
I really don't use a tablesaw so I don't know…agree or disagree

lets put this to rest eh?

Eric


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

This topic will never be out to rest. I have stated multiple times that my table saw was sold a few weeks back and now the new MFT copy table is near completion.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Do post the MFT copy table, yeah buddy.

Love me some MFT:


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

The original question posed was… Is there anything a Table Saw CAN DO, that CANNOT be done with a Track Saw, Router and Miter Saw in combination.

Though I guess we have added a MFT to the list of work arounds required without the use of a table saw. I would add that you would want a good router table too or the ability to use the MFT as a router table…. and on and on.

It was not about what can you do with hand tools, if you have all the time in the world.

There are several examples I gave of things that would be difficult or nearly impossible to do with just the tools listed as alternatives (milling stepped casing, large cove molding, repeated very narrow rips, flat bevel raised panels, stock removal (bevels) on narrow rips, etc.).

I'll be using a table saw and repeater sled next week for a series of evenly spaced dados cut very quickly and cleanly with virtually no set up time. Sure I can use routers and jigs or a holey 32mm rail and router for that, but I am so glad I don't have to.

I guess I should just start another thread of things you can do on table saws that are too slow, tedious, imprecise or impossible to do with other power tools.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

I know that if your a pro WW you need a table saw strictly for the small amount of time it takes to make cuts but that doesn't interest me in the slightest. For me the more time the better because I like the process it takes to make a project rather than finishing it quickly and having noting else to do. I owned a table saw for about 5 years so I know how convenient they are to have around but without one it forces you to become more creative by making new techniques for obtaining the same type of cut that is oh so easy on a table saw.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

No you don't really have to have a table saw , Just look at some of the work being put out by people on this site that do not have one. It is really a matter of weatherr or not the table saw can make some of your work better or easier to do and also of course if you have the space and money for it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Since, apparently, I didn't make myself clear -NO, YOU don't "need" it. It seems obvious you don't want one, so don't agonize over it. I know of people doing remarkable work with little more than a couple hundred routers (okay, they like their routers).


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

yes we are looking at you Norm


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

My methods save time and money, produce better results and allow creativity and talent to be spent elsewhere. If anyone is ever short on any of these things, you can read up on some of the techniques I posted about here in several magazines. I write about producing high quality work, efficiently for the Master Carpenter column in Fine Homebuilding, and write for Old House Journal, the Journal of Light Construction, Tools of the Trade etc. That is just one of the things I do with the time I save by not throwing effort after foolishness (except for maybe trying to offer advice here).

The table saw stepped casing and jack miter methods were featured in the Journal of Light Construction (it is the first "On the Job" piece shown by this link and has a slide show):

http://www.jlconline.com/saws/on-the-job.aspx

The making of cove molding on a table saw was featured in Old House Journal:

http://www.oldhouseonline.com/how-to-make-elliptical-cove-molding/

People really should not ask questions if they already have their mind made up. You have no chance of learning anything. This is starting to remind me of casting pearls before swine. Hopefully someone here will look into these links and learn something useful.


----------

